# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  wzdęty brzuch przyczyny

## monika

Witam

Mój problem to wzdęty brzuch. Zawsze po jedzeniu przybywa mi kilka centymetrów w talii, czasami wyglądam jak w 5 miesiącu ciąży. Jakie są przyczyny? Czy mogę jakoś temu zapobiec?

Proszę o pomoc

----------


## susu

Oczywiscie przez jedzenie... Może jesz za dużo. Najlepiej isć do apteki i poprosić cos na wzdęcia...
pomogą np.: espumisan, xenna, colosan. No i oczywiscie odpowiednia dieta :Smile:

----------


## pani marusia

Wzdęć i innych objawów ze strony układu trawiennego nie wolno lekceważyć. Mogą być oczywiście spowodowane błędami w diecie, jednak mogą być także objawem poważniejszych schorzeń. Proponuję wizytę u lekarza.

----------


## gaspar

Może po prostu za dużo jesz i to w dodatku takich potraw, które żołądek długo musi trawić. Na co dzień staraj się nie najadać do końca i unikaj ciężko strawnych potraw. Wiadomo, że nie zawsze się tak da, więc jak będziesz musiała coś takiego zjeść to profilaktycznie po posiłku łyknij jakiś środek na obniżenie poziomu kwasu żołądkowego ( polecam bioprazol, ostatnio gorzej z jego dostępnością, ale wiem że w aptece za grosze w manufakturze łódzkiej go mają). Jeśli to jednak nie jest kwestia diety to tak jak koleżanki radziłabym tego nie bagatelizować i udać się do gastrologa na podstawowe badania.

----------


## zzz

> Proponuję wizytę u lekarza.


Ach..., wciąż każdemu piszesz żeby poszedł do lekarza...Nawet przez to, że ktoś ma wzdęcia bo za dużo zeżarł, wciąż kazdemu brakuje witamin i mierałów...wiesz co? dziwna jesteś...

----------


## pani marusia

Po pierwsze: jeżeli kłopoty z trawieniem mają charakter nawracający, przyczyną może nie być wcale zła dieta. Po drugie: to forum służy do tego, żeby pomagać ludziom, a nie do osobistych wycieczek. Nie na miejscu są Twoje kpiny, gościu o kryptonimie "zzz".

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam ja mam jeszcze gorszy problem 
wzdęcia brzucha mam od kilku lat ale doszło do tego ,że występują one nawet po tym jak wypije szklankę wody.Staram się jeść mało pikantne rzeczy, o stałych porach i nie przesadzać w ilości jedzenia,a mimo to problem nie znika .Brzuch mam jak balon czasem nie mieszcze się w ubrania, które miałam na sobie kilka dni wcześniej.wyglądam jak w ostatnich miesiącach ciąży.Brzuch mnie kłuje,czasem nawet cięzko mi się odycha, jest twardy i odnoszę wrażenie ,że zaraz pęknie.Dochodzi już do tego , że jedząc chce mi sie płakać bo wiem czym się to skonczy za kilka chwil.Byłam z tym problemem u lekarza rodzinnego ale on stwierdzil żę konieczna jest dieta(która nic nie daje)i przepisywal jakieś tabletki na wzdęcia.do bani :Frown:  nie wiem co mam robić

----------


## hanka

> Witam ja mam jeszcze gorszy problem 
> wzdęcia brzucha mam od kilku lat ale doszło do tego ,że występują one nawet po tym jak wypije szklankę wody.Staram się jeść mało pikantne rzeczy, o stałych porach i nie przesadzać w ilości jedzenia,a mimo to problem nie znika .Brzuch mam jak balon czasem nie mieszcze się w ubrania, które miałam na sobie kilka dni wcześniej.wyglądam jak w ostatnich miesiącach ciąży.Brzuch mnie kłuje,czasem nawet cięzko mi się odycha, jest twardy i odnoszę wrażenie ,że zaraz pęknie.Dochodzi już do tego , że jedząc chce mi sie płakać bo wiem czym się to skonczy za kilka chwil.Byłam z tym problemem u lekarza rodzinnego ale on stwierdzil żę konieczna jest dieta(która nic nie daje)i przepisywal jakieś tabletki na wzdęcia.do bani nie wiem co mam robić


Musze powiedziec, ze mam to samo .Wstaje rano, lekka kanapka z maslem i brzuch na kilka cm . Dalej obiad - oczywiscie brzuch jak pilka . po obiedzie boli jak cholera i wieczorem to samo .czego ja juz nie bralam ... espumisany,ulgixy,nospy,manti nie manti ... wszystk odo bani .. a co lekarz na to ? 'uwazac co sie je' .. i tyle .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

i ja mam to samo.. dieta nie pomaga.. ciagle wzdety brzuch..

----------


## ulka25

może espumisan, albo coś na trawienie, probiotyki np. lactoral, bo usprawniają pracę przewodu pokarmowego i jelit, zero napojów gazowanych, grochu czy kapusty...

----------


## kaama

mam tak samo;C

----------


## bluszcz

Zgadzam się, że jeśli wzdęcia powracają, mimo zmiany diety i stosowania leków przeciwko ich występowaniu, być może dzieje się coś o wiele poważniejszego i nie ma sensu się zastanawiać, tylko iść do lekarza. 
zzz - po to są lekarze, żeby w razie problemu ze zdrowiem, móc się z nimi skonsultować...

----------


## _ja_

Proponuję zrobić badania na pasożyty jelitowe.

----------


## bluszcz

Myślę, że w takich przedłużających się problemach, wizyta u lekarza jest już potrzebna. Wzdęcia zdarzają się każdemu po niezdrowych potrawach, ale po szklance wody nie powinny się pojawiać...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam właśnie czytałam posty i  :Frown:  ręce mi opadły -liczyłam że chociaż na necie coś znajdę. Od 4 tygodni mam problem z wzdętym brzuchem a lekarze nic. normalnie noszę rozmiar 34 i jestem (byłam) bardzo szczupła. teraz boję się cokolwiek zjeść bo nawet po bułce i jogurcie mam ostre wzdęcia -do tego stopnia że ucisk na nerki i krzyż nie pozwala mi normalnie funkcjonować. na początku pomógł mi troszkę tribux ale po 2 tyg. i to nic nie daje. usg w normie a na gastroskopię czekam. barbarka

----------


## parafa

w przypadku wzdęć warto zwracać uwagę na to co jemy i jak jemy, bo to ma ogromne znacznie i wpływ na pracę naszego organizmu.

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Witam
Trochę auto reklamy (patrz stopka) .
Po pierwsze zgadzam się z Marusią.
Człowiek powinien mniej więcej zdrowo zjeść i zapomnieć o tym aż do chwili przyjemnej defektacji.
Zjedzony pokarm jest zalewany kwasem chlorowodorowym, żółcią , enzymami ... 
i ma być martwy oraz nie fermentujący.
Jeżeli tak nie dzieje się to jest kilka przyczyn tego problemu:
- czegoś Twój przewód pokarmowy nie wydziela albo za mało. 
  Przykładem może być  nie trawienie cukru mlecznego laktozy , bo nie wydzielasz enzymu laktazy.
  I już masz fermentację i rozwój patogenów.  
- drugi powód to ojciec jak struga dziecko to czegoś może nie dostrugać np 
   wątroby, trzustki , żołądka , dwunastnicy ...i masz tak na całe życie.
- trzeci powód występujący w mojej pracy pojawia się stosunkowo nagle i trwa latami. To pasożyty.
  Ich dieta, metabolizm i rozmiary (nawet 20mb) powodują rozliczne sensacje.
  Weźmy przywrę trzustki. Zjadają trzustkę i przez to nie wydziela ci sie np insulina 
  oraz związki uruchamiające pracę żołądka i dwunastnicy. Tasiemce  mogą zablokować jelito. 
  Bakterie obkurczają na stałe jelito  cienkie. Grzyby dziurawią jelito i masz alergie, syfy, ....na skórze.
  .......... No mają ludzie problemy, no mają. Wiele pasożytów żyje w cystach lub wewnątrz komórek 
  gdzie trudno jest je zdiagnozować i zaatakować farmakologicznie. 
  Testy refundowane przez NFOZ  są przeważnie mało skuteczne bo cena jest podstawą dla nich.
   Np kałowy test na tasiemca wg różnych źródeł może być skuteczny w zaledwie  10%. 
   Jak masz fart to od razu ci wyjdzie. 

To tak w skrócie

Pozdrawia terapeuta
Jakby co to kontakt przez nick , bo nie wracam do postów

----------


## Agneszka

z tego co piszesz to są po prostu wzdęcia  :Smile:  a jesz regularnie i zdrowo czy raczej w biegu i "jak sobie przypomnisz"? bo ja często jem w biegu i potem mnie męczą wzdęcia, brzuch jak balon i ciężko się ruszyć bo jestem pełna i ledwo się toczę  :Smile:  ale szybko zażywam cholestil max i wszystko przechodzi w momencie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowanyxxx

mialam takie wzdecia pare lat i bylam obiektem drwin z tego powodu, poniewaz jestem szczupla a mialam tylko wystajacy brzuch. jadlam platki owsiane i muesli oraz kanapki rano nigdy nie wychodzilam glodna. pewnego razu odstawilam platki i problem znacznie sie zmniejszyl ale mam (juz  nie non stop) bolesne wzdecia - jak je mam to mam tak wzdety brzuch i twardy jak kamien oraz nie moge go wciagnac tak jakby cos wypelnialo go w srodku w podbrzuszu (tam jest bol)  i taki bol jest przewaznie gdy dlugo jestem w pozycji siedzacej oraz gdy dlugo nie jem. mam duzo gazow wtedy i pomaga tylko pozbycie sie ich i po cieplym posilku bol mija. gd tego nie zrobie to po pwenym czasie dostaje biegunki ale takiej nietypowej bo jest to po trochu sama woda jak z kranu ma kolor wody po pewnym czasie oraz towarzyszza temu zjqwisku glosne dzwieki z jelit(przeproszam za tak obrzydliw post). nie wiem co moze byc przyczyna te dolegliwosci stopniowo narastaly, to ostatnio obrzydliwe pojawilo sie na koncu, na poczatku byl bol w podbrzuszu i wzdecia. w rodzinie mielismy sprawy ginekologiczne wiec podejrzewalam to - wykonalam usg ginekologiczne kilka razy i nie wykazalo zmian. rodzinny skierowal mnie na usg brzucha, ktore wykazalo duza ilosc gazow oraz polip pecherzka zolciowego. rodzinny przepisal mi esputicon na te wzdecia 3 razy dziennie i skierowal mnie do chirurga z tym polipem i na tym badania sie skonczyly. chirurg podjal decyzje zeb zostawic ta zmiane w spokoju. przeproszam za tak obrzydliwy wpis ale nie wiem co z tym dalej robic, czego szukac a te objawy rujnuja mi zycie. na co dzien nie jest zle ale w wekendy (czy jak jestem gdzies dluzej) ucze sie zaocznie to jest pieklo, myslam ze to stres ale to zaszlo za daleko i nie ma nic wspolnego ze stresem bo mam to nawet jak dlugo siedze przy komputerze w domu. wiem ze to niesmaczne ale szukam pomocy bo nie chce spedzic zycia z tabletakmi na biegunke w kieszeni. blagam o zrozumienie i podpowiedz. taka dolegliwosc pewnie niegrozna ale potrafi namieszac w zyciu nie wiem jak zamieszkam z parntrem odbylam z nim rozmowe ale mimo to sytuacja jest dla mnie krepujaca. jechalismy na wakacje autem daleko i podczas podrozy brzuch tak bolal ze rozplakalam sie z bolu tak mnie wzdelo( po dlugim siedzeniu). mialam tez klopoty z czestym wyproznianiem (normalnym nie biegunka) ale lekko sie zmniejszyly po zaprzestaniu jedzenia platkow. prosze o pomoc nie chce zyc z tabletkami w kieszeni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowanyxxx

dodam jeszcze ze jak sie to zaczelo to nie bylo tych strasznych objawow tylko sam wielki brzuch i pewna osoba zwrocila mi uwage ze moge miec tak widoczny brzuch przez lordoze (powiedziala to osoba znajaca sie na rzeczy). poszlam z tym podejrzeniem do lekarza -oczwiscie zostalalam zlekcewazona. lekarka przejechala mi palcem po kregoslupie, wysmiala mnie i powiedziala ze skupiam sie za bardzo na swoich dolegliwosciach. nie wyslala mnie na rtg tego kregoslupa ani nic. teraz juz sama widze ze moze mam ta lordoze moze nie mam ale cos innego jest przyczyna skoro objawy narastaja i pojawiaja sie coraz to nowsze. czy ktos wie co to jest? czy moglo cos sie na stale "uszkodzic" tamm ze tak sie dzieje?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowanyxxx

podnosze up up up

----------


## elissa

u mnie wdęcia zawsze były spowodowane złą dietą. źle dobrane składniki czy też całe posiłki siłą rzeczy wywołają taką reakcję organizmu. un mnie najgorzej bylo po ostrych daniach... na drugi dzień mogłam nawet nie próbować wcisnąć sie w cokolwiek obcisłego. za każdym razem ratowałam sie dicopeg 10g. ale zmiana nawyków zywieniowych nie mogła mnie ominąć zeby pozbyc sie tego problemu

----------

